# Recurve Squonker by Mike Vapes and Wotofo



## Jengz (29/7/18)

So this looks pretty interesting, 4 battery options, no proprietary bottle, safety features and curves to be as comfy as the HE limelight Squonkers???

At $45 if this meets all of the above and fires Leka I really think it can be a winner in my books.

Oh and I love the look of it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (29/7/18)

Thanks @Jengz 
Looks good and comfortable
Is this a mechanical though? I dont see any way to adjust the wattage - unless i missed it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jengz (29/7/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Jengz
> Looks good and comfortable
> Is this a mechanical though? I dont see any way to adjust the wattage - unless i missed it


Yeah it’s mech, with some safety to it. It’s my kinda thing @Silver I’ve really been enjoying mechs of late. I think it’s because I’ve got my coil building to a place where I like it so I build for the type of Vape I’m looking for and for the mod and atty I choose. I find it a lot more enjoyable

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/18)

Jengz said:


> Yeah it’s mech, with some safety to it. It’s my kinda thing @Silver I’ve really been enjoying mechs of late. I think it’s because I’ve got my coil building to a place where I like it so I build for the type of Vape I’m looking for and for the mod and atty I choose. I find it a lot more enjoyable



Thanks @Jengz 
Looks good - and i hear you
I dont mind building coils for the type of vape i want


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (30/7/18)

Jengz said:


> So this looks pretty interesting, 4 battery options, no proprietary bottle, safety features and curves to be as comfy as the HE limelight Squonkers???
> 
> At $45 if this meets all of the above and fires Leka I really think it can be a winner in my books.
> 
> Oh and I love the look of it



Seen this video on YouTube on Saturday and was also quite interested in it... 
Will wait and see how this one pans out...


----------

